# (Updated 12/29/11): IETab2 now works with FF 3.6+



## Byteman

*The newest version of IETab, called IETab2, has information available here> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/92382*

Hi, Those of you who use Firefox and realize that many things that required Internet Explorer won't work in Firefox browser have something new to play with....IE Tab extension is out, and it works very well. It allows pages that would not work in Firefox to use IE functions within Firefox now! I've installed this extension on win98SE....and just done an online antivirus scan at the Kaspersky Online site with IE Tab and it works great. I have also just watched an MSN.com video in Firefox, something that the video site would not open before, telling me that it required Windows Media Player 10, and since it's win98SE, I cant use WMP 10....but, now I can play MSN Videos in Firefox!

The BitDefender online scanner also works with IE Tab, but I have not been able to load the Panda online scan....this one is also not working tonight with IE 6, so I think it's just the Panda site that is causing it, will report on whether I can load Panda online if I get it tow work with IE tab.

You can read about how to get and use IE Tab here...I found the info first at Lockergnome.com> Windows Fanatic's pages here:

http://channels.lockergnome.com/windows/archives/20060501_pc_worlds_latest_free_files.phtml

And here is the PC World page about IE Tab>

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,63183,tk,lg,00.asp

There's a download link to this page>

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1419

And, here you can read more and see screenshots of IE Tab:

If you need some instructions.
Please visit our official website on http://ietab.mozdev.org

You simply right click, Save Target As, or download the IE Tab file...and drag and drop it into an open Firefox window to install this extension.... when you close and reopen Firefox, it's ready to go....
XP users should see the IE Tab icon on the toolbar, on my win98 a right click on a  link that you used Internet Explorer for will give you the option to "Open in an IE Tab" and the page should then open within Firefox by using the IE Tab feature!  It's simply great, and will help users that cannot get IE working at some times...I've also just done the latest Windows Updates, got a cumulative security update installed using Firefox and IE Tab....
I work a lot with folks with malware infections, and who cannot get anything to work with Internet Explorer, and this extension for Firefox may allow those people to get online scans for malware, updates etc they otherwise could not even start, let alone complete...
I haven't had a chance to test on an infected machine with a broken IE browser yet but should very soon, and will report how if it works. Or, if someone has done it, feel free to leave a report here...


----------



## rexgrant

Thanks Byteman
I just checked it out with Microsoft updates previous to this patch ,would only work with IE
Many Thanks for the Information.
Best regards
Rex


----------



## Byteman

Hi rexgrant, Windows Update has been able to work under Firefox browser through the use of a piece of software before, but, this IE Tab extension allows Firefox to use Internet Explorer within itself...I don't pretend to understand all the how's and why's but it sure is a great improvement! 
And the help provided by allowing some online antimalware scanners to work with Firefox through IE Tab is going to please a lot of infected computer users. We do need to see if a machine badly messed up will be able to do this, I have not been able to try it out yet, but I am sure we will be hearing soon one way or the other.:up:


----------



## rexgrant

Byteman said:


> Hi rexgrant, Windows Update has been able to work under Firefox browser through the use of a piece of software before, but, this IE Tab extension allows Firefox to use Internet Explorer within itself...
> Hi again Byteman
> No it is not Windows update I could not use on firefox,that worked ok.It is the microsoft update which includes windows update plus updates for office, well all microsoft products on your system,I used to have to make IE my web browser before I could use it.So thanks again.
> Regards.
> Rex:up:


----------



## Byteman

Hi rexgrant- I see, you are posting about Microsoft Updates, glad they are working for you. Thanks!


----------



## Byteman

Byteman said:


> The BitDefender online scanner also works with IE Tab, but I have not been able to load the Panda online scan....this one is also not working tonight with IE 6, so I think it's just the Panda site that is causing it, will report on whether I can load Panda online if I get it tow work with IE tab.


 In XP Home on my HP machine, I just installed IE Tab, and after closing Firefox and re-opening it twice, I was able to run a full Panda online scan, using Firefox and IE Tab! But, not on my win98SE machine!


----------



## flavallee

Although I'm a die-hard Internet Explorer 6.0 SP2 user, I recently had to install Firefox 1.5.0.4 in my computers because the website for the company that my wife works for requires using that browser to log in. The very first extension that I installed was *IE Tab 1.09*. If I browse to a website that requires Internet Explorer, making use of the IE Tab extension does the trick. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KMFDMputer

Maybe a funny question, but does this IE tab in any way shape or form open a Firefox user to vulnerabilities that are inherent to IE?


----------



## Byteman

Hi KMFDMputer, To be fair, I would have to say there probably will be exploits built that can take advantage of this extension, what they infect I can't say.... Using anything is taking some risk these days.
Maybe the geniuses will leave it alone, since it allows non-Microsoft devotees to use an IE Tab for those occaisions when "they just have to use IE". I looked through the forum at Mozilla here:

*http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=408112* and read through all the 9 or so pages....there was mention of only one security issue, and a filter change given to close it.

Again, I would say there is of course some risk, but what would be infected is hard to say. It's running an embedded Internet Explorer, not your copy....and, there is little control over security settings in an embedded copy.\, or so it says at some of those Moz forum posts in my link above. Perhaps, it would be much safer than a normal fully functional IE?


----------



## KMFDMputer

Thanks for the reply. I'll think I'll not introduce anything IE into Firefox in that case.


----------



## firestormer

Great previously i was using IE link which allowed me to right click on a link to open it in IE


----------



## prakash2119

thanks..will check it out......


----------



## tramaco

This may be the wrong thread, but two out of three applies here: Firefox and Tabs. 

I used Netscape since 1995 but recently switched to Firefox to my great delight. However, no matter how I choose the "Tabs" in Firefox Tools, I cannot get Firefox to do what I want.

What I want is no matter where the new window comes from (another application, or a link in the current window, or a link from anywhere) I want that new window's tab to be shown on a new tab in the window that is currently displayed. If I want to display a new window with a new web page, I shall simply open a new Firefox browser. 

So, I could conceivably have 15 or more tabs in the current window and even be the only Firefox browser actually opened. If I want to close any tab, then I right click and close the tab or click the red and white X if it is the right-most tab that I want to close. If I want to close ALL the tabs, I have selected the correct choice in Tools to be able to do it with one click on the close button.


----------



## Neomaxi

I used to use Firefox but have now gone back to IE on the new ver 7.
No problems as yet.

Giving it a go for now but will probably go back to Firefox.

Make sure you get the firefox Update Notifier, then ya can make sure you get all the updates without having to check every day.

MarkyB


----------



## Radius

Neomaxi said:


> I used to use Firefox but have now gone back to IE on the new ver 7.
> No problems as yet.
> 
> Giving it a go for now but will probably go back to Firefox.
> 
> Make sure you get the firefox Update Notifier, then ya can make sure you get all the updates without having to check every day.
> 
> MarkyB


FireFox has come out with it's 2.0 version. I bet if you swtiched back to FireFox you will never go back to IE


----------



## Computer.help80

I am currently using IE7 and have problems using some websites it involves navigation of the webpages. I am considering installing Firefox but will it work within IE7. Also, I amworried about getting Mircrosoft updates.


----------



## rexgrant

Hi
Yes it will work and you will have no problem with updates now You can go to add and remove windows programs and uncheck IE7 then go into internet options /programs and uncheck the box that says IE should check ----------.
It will be the best move you will make on your pc and I would take a look at thunderbird if you get any problems with outlook express.
Good luck 
Rex
PS You do not need the tab now for Firefox 2.


----------



## JohnWill

Dumb question, what do you use in FF2?


----------



## rexgrant

JohnWill said:


> Dumb question, what do you use in FF2?


Hi john
What do you mean by What do you use in Firefox 2 In all previous firefox editions you needed the the IE tab to use some sites that only allowed IE to access but FF2 as the tabbed browsing built in you do not need to add the additional IE tab.
regards
Rex.


----------



## Computer.help80

rexgrant said:


> Hi
> Yes it will work and you will have no problem with updates now You can go to add and remove windows programs and uncheck IE7 then go into internet options /programs and uncheck the box that says IE should check ----------.
> It will be the best move you will make on your pc and I would take a look at thunderbird if you get any problems with outlook express.
> Good luck
> Rex
> PS You do not need the tab now for Firefox 2.


Post #19. Thanks Rex I think I will try it.


----------



## RootbeaR

Radius said:


> FireFox has come out with it's 2.0 version. I bet if you swtiched back to FireFox you will never go back to IE


I doubt it. FF 1.5 is way better than FF 2.0.
Using 2.0, all of a sudden you are looking at your desktop. FF just disappears. This is without touching a thing, just sitting, reading a page, not even scrolling, arms crossed over chest.
I have switched to Konqueror.
I bet if you try Linux, PCLinuxOS, you will never go back to windows.


----------



## Killazys

Switched to Firefox2 after numerous crashes in IE7 due to the use of Google Toolbar's search function. I still cannot play Gunz: The Duel at http://gunz.ijji.com/ even with IE Tab, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rexgrant

Killazys said:


> Switched to Firefox2 after numerous crashes in IE7 due to the use of Google Toolbar's search function. I still cannot play Gunz: The Duel at http://gunz.ijji.com/ even with IE Tab, anyone have any suggestions?


Hi.
Firefox 2.0.0.0 had a few bugs.Most have been sorted out now.You need to update to Firefox2.0.0.2
Regards
Rex.:up:


----------



## RootbeaR

I too have had no problems with 2.0.0.2, at least not on Linux. Can't say with windows absolutely, but I would assume so.


----------



## ClosedAccount3

Nice... now I never need open IE again


----------



## dreamloverse

Hi Good Post Keep It Up


----------



## vinaur

Although not quite as convenient as IE Tab, I recommend installing IE Tab Lite. IE Tab has a memory leak (look here) and can slow down your comp. IE Tab Lite is a very similar extension, but instead of embedding the IE window into a firefox tab, it actually opens up IE and directs it to the page you are viewing. As such, IE Tab Lite uses less resources....kind of.


----------



## Armiris

The IE tab only works if you have IE.


----------



## lister

vinaur said:


> Although not quite as convenient as IE Tab, I recommend installing IE Tab Lite. IE Tab has a memory leak (look here) and can slow down your comp. IE Tab Lite is a very similar extension, but instead of embedding the IE window into a firefox tab, it actually opens up IE and directs it to the page you are viewing. As such, IE Tab Lite uses less resources....kind of.


Or you could use the Launchy extension; you can launch any external app for objects or browser for links & pages.


----------



## rfeichel

I use Firefox 2.0.0.9 and I think that tab has gone away. If it hasn't gone away where is it? http://images.techguy.org/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## RootbeaR

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419


----------



## rfeichel

Thanks for the link. I did not realize it was an add on. I should have looked before putting my foot in my mouth.


----------



## RootbeaR

No worries.


----------



## Galvino

Thx a lot 4 you ..
I don't like IE 

Firefox is the best
I use mozilla 3 beta 1 

great !


----------



## OTO_777

Nice extension.Thanks


----------



## addme

Thanks for your sharing .
You are very kindly .


----------



## Rawiya

0xC00D1199, Condition ID = 0x00000000


----------



## stylez79

IE tab great add-on for Firefox been using IE tab for about 2 years aprx, just a good job that the makers of this great add-on have made previous revisions available, since the new one only works with Firefox v.3.


----------



## webarchitect

A very big help to website developers and designers everywhere.


----------



## YellerPuma

stylez79, something wrong?


----------



## gyrgrls

stylez79 said:


> IE tab great add-on for Firefox been using IE tab for about 2 years aprx, just a good job that the makers of this great add-on have made previous revisions available, since the new one only works with Firefox v.3.


I refuse to install FF 3, but I find the "web developer" add-on to be very useful,
and it works with just about ALL versions of FF.

If I absolutely have to load a page in MSIE, it's in the right-click menu, anyway.
Why the need for a tab, there?


----------



## billyb1987

I've used the IE tab for a while now and it works great, even with FF3.


----------



## rangerdud105

Yeah. I got this when I wanted to listen to music :up:


----------



## Byteman

Here is a new Add-On - * IETab2*, which works with the 3.6+ versions of Firefox....*https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/92382*

[Edit: Thanks to Noyb who "reminded" me about keeping this up-to-date. I'm keeping the *older version* information etc and the thread as a *Sticky* because web developers and designers need this information.]


----------



## Byteman

Noyb said:


> OK ..
> The IE tab has been updated ... But the Firefox update link does not work ... (at this time)
> Get the Version 2.4.14.1 .. from Here


PM from Noyb today- about the latest version of the IETab2 add-on.

Home page for IETab- http://www.ietab.net/home


----------



## Byteman

*I've just updated this to reflect the new version of IETab2 and what it works with now!*

*Read about this great add-on here>>> * * http://www.ietab.net/home*

Go here and get it >> *https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/*

[webquote=https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/]IE Tab V2 (FF 3.5, 4, 5, 6, 7+) 3.10.7.2
by PCMan, ietab.net

The Original, fully supported IE Tab . Embed IE in a Firefox tab. Be careful about the other IE Tab versions that include adware.

IE Tab Features: FF 4+ support, IE 6-9 compatibility, old IE Tab settings import.

IE Tab supports ICBC and alipay[/webquote]


----------



## josen2006

In XP Home on my HP machine, I just installed IE Tab, and after closing Firefox and re-opening it twice, I was able to run a full Panda online scan, using Firefox and IE Tab! But, not on my win98SE machine!


----------



## jinknunonoi

_Edited content > {{Moderator has removed the content here as it was advising about an "illegal" or fake version of IETab2 to be wary of..........however, in posts I made, as well as others have, we linked to the CORRECT version and website to get it from......

I don't think there is any need for the material that was posted here to be here at all. }}_


----------



## Noyb

This one is working in my FF10 ... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/?src=userprofile


----------



## Byteman

The right link, posted by me back in the thread

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/

and more recently by Noyb, just underneath here for the new IETab 2 .........., are correct

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/?src=userprofile


----------

